# Mic question ETF which is now R&D Microphone



## santaclaus (Jun 3, 2010)

I have used for a few years ETF which is now called R&D acoustic measuring software, it is similar to room eq wizard.Well I have the measuring microphone ,IBF-EMM8 elected measurement mic , a calibrated microphone and was wondering if it is suitable for use with REW as well? Thanks for any replies!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Should work great.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I know there are several mics to use, I can't see a reason why it wouldn't work. 
Matteo


----------



## santaclaus (Jun 3, 2010)

the reason why I'm asking is : I have both mics the IBF-EMM8 and the dayton X+ behringer preamp.I found a website that gave advice on mics saying that all the mics mentioned in the REW guide need calibration files According to that website the IBF- EMM does not need any calibration files. To make it short which mic would I be better of with?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Does the ETF software have the calibration files pre-loaded, or is the mic itself just naturally flat. If it's the later, go with that.


----------



## santaclaus (Jun 3, 2010)

No I can't find calibration files anywhere, supposedly it is just flat, I guess my best bet would be to try them both and compare the results


----------



## Rod Gervais (Aug 1, 2010)

This microphone can be purchased either calibrated or non-calibrated - the cost is a wee bit more for a calibrated mic - the calibration file is shipped with the mic - it appears you purchased an uncalibrated microphone.

There is no way the calibration file would be included in the software (there is a place in the R Plus D package to input calibration data) - although you can take any calibration file and enter that data for a mic - it is not accurate data unless it is the data for the microphone you are holding in your hand. Just the fact that Microphone "A" is the same make and model as microphone "B" does not mean that they use the same calibration file. Calibration files are unique to the specific mic in question - not generic files.

I am very surprised to hear that the software you're using requires microphone calibration...... this I will have to take a look at........ I thought that was an option.........

All of that having been said - for your purposes I doubt seriously that calibrated or non calibrated would make much of a difference - either mic would probably be fine......

Rod


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

All decent mics are going to be somewhat flat over a certain frequency range. The wider that range, the better (presumably) the mic. Assuming that most, if not all, mics need help in the frequency range we're interested in, even a generic calibration file that's been averaged over many samples of the same make/model is better than nothing, usually. In fact, for the mics that are popular among our users, the generic cal files we've published are usually good enough for home use. An individually created cal file is of course, better, and recommended for anyone looking for the utmost in accuracy and/or professional use. 

I've never used the EMM8, but it seems to be spec'd for +/-2dB over 20Hz-20kHz. If that level of inaccuracy is unacceptable to you, you'll want to find a cal file or have one created. Even if that level of accuracy is acceptable, I'm not so sure I believe it, as I'm always skeptical of MFRs published specs.

If you want to see how much it would cost to have it calibrated, and/or get a professional opinion, Cross Spectrum Labs tends to be very competent, knowledgable and honest.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I looked back at the cal file for the one I purchased back in 2005, the data has a total range of just over 2dB (10Hz to 20kHz) so comfortably within +/-2.


----------

